# Found a song that really describes how I am feeling



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

Well a friend of mine told me about a song I should listen to, so I looked it up today.. I am normally not into country music but this song speaks volumes to how I feel..so when I am struggling or having a bad day I will listen to it.

Song called "A Little Bit Stronger"
By Sara Evans


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Just about every country song will describe how you’re feeling right now. LOL!!!

Not making fun, I love country music!!! My friends have teased me if my radios are all broken because I always have them set on a country music station.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

sadand said:


> oh good, I am not the only one. Country in the house and the car.


...... country on the back patio, country on the television. "My" favorite country stations programmed on all my guy friends memory channels for their vehicles. LOL!!! (That's what they get for trusting me to sit in their vehicles when they get out.)


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm more about Cake and their song "sick of you"


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

^Shianne..just listened to it..diff more my type of music..i am not a country person but the song struck a cord with me.

Never heard of Cake..liked it..going to have to check out more of their music. Thans for the info


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I love/hate that song.
I love it because I love Sara Evans and she is one of my favorite artists, but I hate it because the words hurt. It is a beautiful song, but sad.

She went through a messy divorce also, and remarried a wonderful man, so at least she got her happy ending.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

I almost stopped listening to it..but made myself finish the whole song..and you are right a love/hate thing can happen when listening to it..but at the same time i need to remind myself that i will be stronger and i am getting stronger with each day..would love a happy ending with H but only time will tell and if it doesnt happen then i will be strong for myself and move on


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

I am all about the song Sever by 311 right now. 

Just sever that leash and release
your freedom of speech
you just have to believe
your deed will be received
somehow, somewhere
you won't be repaid with a blank stare
let me know if you dare

There's no one that could cure you
like she does (she does)
no one could leave you so alone


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Shianne said:


> I'm more about Cake and their song "sick of you"


I was just front and center at a Cake show the other week!

gotta say, not a fan of the country music guys.


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

^staircase...just listened to a bunch of Cake music on youtube..love them..found their page on FB..cant wait to go out and get the cd's..


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I Bombed Korea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Been listening to Heatmiser funny thing I hate Elliott Smith's solo work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokengirl (May 30, 2011)

At the moment I am loving Keane "This is the last time" pretty much sums up how I feel.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Country music is one of my favorites also, but I just can't listen to it right now. I can't handle any song about heartbreak really.

I also like Bruno Mars "Grenade" that is a great song.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Verdi's 'Requiem'; Introit

Requiem æternam dona eis, Domine,
et lux perpetua luceat eis.
Te decet hymnus Deus, in Sion,
et tibi reddetur votum in Ierusalem.
Exaudi orationem meam;
ad te omnis caro veniet.
Requiem æternam dona eis, Domine,
et lux perpetua luceat eis.


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

Utada Hikaru's First Love:

_You are always gonna be my love
いつか誰かとまた恋に落ちても
I'll remember to love you taught me how
You are always gonna be the one
今はまだ悲しい　LOVE SONG
新しい歌歌えるまで。
_


----------



## Ninja1980 (May 23, 2011)

I like this thread. The song that most accurately sums up how I'm feeling _right now_ is the explicit version of CeeLo Green's "Eff You." Perhaps you've heard of it. :rofl:

But seriously.

"If I was richer, I'd still be with you / Now ain't that some ____"


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

*Half Crazy* by Johnny Gill 

_No I haven't slept a wink at all since you've been gone
and my eyes are kind of tired from crying all night long
No I've never been too good in cooking just for one
it's so lonely here without you come back home

Cause I'm half crazy, ..feeling sorry for my self
half crazy, where will you find someone else to love_


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok. Hit the new phase today. Started to listen to "so much for the afterglow" album by everclear. Pretty much sums up my attitude right now. Especially the hidden track. Once I get to a real computer I will post a few choice links for your listening pleasure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, here are a few select favorites - 

Hating You For Christmas - YouTube - ‪Everclear~ Hating You for Christmas‬‏

So Much For The Afterglow - YouTube - ‪So much for the Afterglow - Everclear (Lyrics)‬‏

Normal Like You - YouTube - ‪Everclear~ Normal Like You‬‏

It's rock music from the 90's, but the whole album is like the soundtrack to my divorce.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

when i am feeling sad i like linkin park, numb, breakin the habit...and faint..


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Turn up Heatmiser and snarl at people. Or cry. Whichever.


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

The Script - Break-even (I'm falling to pieces)


----------



## Ninja1980 (May 23, 2011)

Liz Phair's "Divorce Song" - 
_And the license said you had to stick around until I was dead / But if you're tired of looking at my face, I guess I already am / But you've never been a waste of my time, it's never been a drag / So take a deep breath and count back from ten and maybe you'll be alright._


----------



## God_My_Wife_And_Me_Need_U (Jun 8, 2011)

mine are 
Eminem Not Afraid
and 
Eminem No Love...

hehehe and Country of course,.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

The video for sick of you is just awesome too! I need a bunny suit lol

I'm in a big Foo Fighters groove today


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

Dante... I may count as old now but I love my 90's rock/alt!!


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

I count as old, but the 90's are the greatest decade for music - as far as I am concerned. My W always made fun of me for not discovering the new music out there, but who cares. It's not that big of a deal. I like what I like. And nobody is going to make me feel bad about that again!


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, I know I am getting on this thread late. I am working from home today. Listening to Shania Twain's, Forever and for Always and From this Moment - BAD IDEA! Just when I am starting get over her azz, these songs are pulling me back down. What an idiot!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

At least its not backstreet boys - they sucked me in there for a little while - quit playing games with my heart, as long as you love me, Shape of my heart etc. I am grateful (on two separate levels) that I've grown beyond those songs during this process.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Lon said:


> At least its not backstreet boys - they sucked me in there for a little while - quit playing games with my heart, as long as you love me, Shape of my heart etc. I am grateful (on two separate levels) that I've grown beyond those songs during this process.


Yeah, I have a taste for quite a varied range of music. I actually like all genres of music except rap. There may be one rap song out there I can tolerate but most - NO!

Everything else I enjoy. I raised my kids around music and they are pretty talented themselves (in regional bands). I have acquired over the years an appreciation for all forms of music art.

So I am feeling country/rock today. Tomorrow, probably classic rock (which I grew up with), indie rock/alternative and then probably jazz and classical, inspirational the next. Doesn't matter really, there's always a damn song in the mix that just takes me down.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Flip on some Ohio Players, get down and get funky!


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Rld - :smthumbup:

Ok, but here is one:

Snow Patrol - Run

I'll sing it one last time for you
Then we really have to go
You've been the only thing that's right
In all I've done

And I can barely look at you
But every single time I do
I know we'll make it anywhere
Away from here

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

To think I might not see those eyes
Makes it so hard not to cry
And as we say our long goodbye
I nearly do

Light up...

Slower slower
We don't have time for that
All I want is to find an easier way
To get out of our little heads

Have heart my dear
We're bound to be afraid
Even if it's just for a few days
Making up for all this mess

If you haven't heard it, listen to it! While I felt sad, it was a inspirational to me. It does hint of letting go of the one you love and move on with respect and dignity. It made me feel better and stronger.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Which Pandora channel of yours are they on? I heard this on Heatmiser channel.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

the song I could listen to for a while was Fleetwood Mac, Gold Dust Woman - it was the song I had playing on repeat at the time !


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

RLG, who are you addressing about Pandora channel?


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

YouTube - ‪She Won't Be Lonely Long - Clay Walker‬‏

clay walker
"SHE WON'T BE LONELY LONG"


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Evanescence - My Immortal (Video)‬‏

Evanescence


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

brighterlight said:


> RLG, who are you addressing about Pandora channel?


You. Snow Patrol.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

I love this song. 
YouTube - ‪Ryan Cabrera - On The Way Down (video) album version audio‬‏
I know it's supposed to be about a guy and girl, but when I hear it, I think of God. Which is relatively new for me, but I'm likin it. This divorce crushed me so badly, "i almost fell right through." 
It's funny, when I was 15, we had an old country farmer guy for a neighbor and he used to take me to church. He told me to put my trust in God, because people will always fail you. I never thought my husband would, and that's what made it so devastating when he did, spectacularly. 
I usually like the pop charts stuff, though I can't stand "need you now" or "already gone" by the American Idol girl (not great with names, obviously.) The hurt so bad I have to turn the channel. When the stations just play breakup after breakup song and I can't take it anymore, I've been putting on Christian. At least it doesn't make me want to die! 

Also like: To the left (Beyonce?) yeah girl. you go.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Runs like Dog said:


> You. Snow Patrol.


Srry man, just saw this. Been busy all day thank God. I dont use Pandora. I buy it off of iTunes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onceagain (May 31, 2011)

NO MORE COUNTRY MUSIC FOR ME. OMG...I'm from Texas but no country right now...no way. Although I do own that Sara Evans CD. It's too sad. I'm straight up Alternative Rock at this point. Angry, don't feel sorry for yourself music! The angrier, the louder, the better!!!!:smthumbup::smthumbup:

My fave song at the moment is Seether's - Fine Again


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

OK, just wondering if anyone else has heard this song. Used to be one of my favorites until the W left and actually took my toothbrush. How ironic.

Reverend Horton Heat - Where in the Hell Did You Go With My Toothbrush

YouTube - ‪Reverend horton heat- where in the hell did you go‬‏


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

dante
very cool song. 
"now that I'm used to the couch you left the bed"
love it. XD


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

When I was still living in that mess we called a marriage, I used to like Love Hurts by Nazareth.

Now it's The Sign by Ace of Bass. 
Things get better. Have faith.


----------



## Ninja1980 (May 23, 2011)

Today I like "Survivor" by Destiny's Child. 

Doesn't totally apply to my situation, but it makes me feel good to sing along. I guess the same would go for that old classic "I Will Survive" as sung by Miss Gloria Gaynor.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Chaffy,

Thanks for the song by Sara Evans. I checked the forum on my lunch break and after getting my divorce papers to review the song was right on time. I came home and listened to the song over and over on you tube.

There is a apart of me inside that is so hurt. Then there is apart of me that is getting stronger each day as this goes on knowing I loved myself enough not to endure all of this turmoil just to be in a relationship. I am getting a little stronger everyday. :smthumbup:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

dante thanks for the link... that song is just... AWESOME!!! I love it


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

Lon

Thought it might be something that someone would enjoy. Glad u liked it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

d1221...you are welcome...glad it helped you


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Sheep Go to Heaven, by CAKE

I’m not feeling alright today
I’m not feeling that great
I’m not catching on fire today
love has started to fade
I’m not going to smile today
I’m not gonna laugh
you're out living it up today
I’ve got dues to pay

And the grave-digger puts on the forceps
The stone mason does all the work
The barber can give you a haircut
The carpenter can take you out to lunch

I just want to play on my pan-pipes
I just want to drink me some wine
as soon as you're born you start dying
so you might as well have a good time

Sheep go to heaven
Goats go to hell
Sheep go to heaven
Goats… go to hell

I don't wanna go to sunset strip
I don't wanna feel the emptiness
bold marquees with stupid band names
I don't wanna go to sunset strip
I don't wanna go to sunset strip
I don't wanna feel the emptiness
Bold marquees with stupid band names
I don't wanna go to sunset strip

And the grave-digger puts on the forceps
The stone mason does all the work
The barber can give you a haircut
The carpenter can take you out to lunch

I just want to play on my pan-pipes
I just want to drink me some wine
As soon as you're born you start dying
So you might as well have a good time

Sheep go to heaven
Goats go to hell
Sheep go to heaven
Goats… go to hell

And the grave-digger puts on the forceps
The stone mason does all the work
The barber can give you a haircut
The carpenter can take you out to lunch

I just want to play on my pan-pipes
I just want to drink me some wine
As soon as you're born you start dying
So you might as well have a good time

Sheep go to heaven
Goats go to hell
Sheep go to heaven
Goats… go to hell [x5]


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Old song: It's Too Late YouTube - ‪Carole King "It's Too Late"‬‏ Or We Can Never Go Back to Before


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

'More Bad Times', TPotUSA


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Whitney Houston

Song..Why does it hurt so bad..


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok. New one. She's got issues by the offspring.

YouTube - ‪The Offspring - She's Got Issues‬‏
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

